# Are you ready to see this? P6T7 WS fullcover waterblock



## mmm995 (Feb 24, 2010)

DISCLAIMER
On pic you can see not matched copper base on main part of block to brass top on first pci-e slot - I used final brass tops + first beta copper base (in later revisions I make almsot the same base but with curving around pci-e slot - so dont look at this)
Now I dont have much time to changing bases for crappy pics only so this is it:
ENJOY


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 24, 2010)

did you make that by youself?


----------



## Duffman (Feb 24, 2010)

wow, that thing is crazy!


----------



## Frick (Feb 24, 2010)

You ned to fill those big empy slots with cards asap, watercool the entire thing and post pictures!


----------



## d3fct (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice work, keep it up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you make that by youself?



duniek makes all kinds of NICE things.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2010)

That is very cool


----------



## Disparia (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I'm hard.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 24, 2010)

I wonder how much the motherboard ways now? About 5 pounds of steal and copper has to be on that sucker!!!!!. 

And all the water going threw that block, isnt there a chance that itll be to much for a pump to push water threw if there is to much restriction? Just wondering. But you mill just as good as my dad, well my dad dosnt have any high tech machines, and milling and edging a block like that would take him a week, but good job.

How did you cut the block and so on, im curios


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 24, 2010)

mobo + mobo block + cpu block weigths 2730grams


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 24, 2010)

thats great looking. hope there are no leaks


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 24, 2010)

damn 2.7kg -- very sweet looking btw!


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 24, 2010)

block only 1665grams

stock heatsink 360grams


----------



## 99vw (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow that thing is awsome nice work. How long did it take to finish?


----------



## MUGEN02 (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good. I see you just couldn't wait for koolance to release their block which is still in the works


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that HK top personally. I've been following the ws block on XS for a little while now


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats weird I have seen this block already. Did you post this somewhere else already?
  Any nice work as usual!


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 25, 2010)

that looks amazing


----------



## mmm995 (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Israar (Mar 17, 2010)

Mate, those are stunning, I wish I could do something like that but I lack the know how and the skills, let alone the equipment hehe!

Great effort and work, loving the finish and overall design, would love to see how it fairs on cooling and in a full setup 

--Lee


----------



## miahallen (Mar 17, 2010)

That thing is nuts


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> thanks guys (possible to change nickname here?)



PM any super mod or admin.


----------



## MUGEN02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Koolance finally finished theirs, availability is looking 3/29-4/2
http://forums.koolance.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=806&start=80#p6316


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY71gnSRGW4


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 23, 2010)

that european craftsmanship is top notch!

very VERY well done my friend.


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2010)

Man this sucks for me now ! I look at mine and want to smash it to bits ! You make me so jellos .  
Can I get you to do mine ?


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 23, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man this sucks for me now ! I look at mine and want to smash it to bits ! You make me so jellos .
> Can I get you to do mine ?



what do you mean?


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 23, 2010)

looks sweet


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> what do you mean?



I mean that looks so fing great looking not to mention the cooling power ! That looking at mine just don't do it any more .


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 23, 2010)

do you have a similar block in the works for a p55 classified?


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 23, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> do you have a similar block in the works for a p55 classified?



if you can borrow board to me isnt a problem to make


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> if you can borrow board to me isnt a problem to make



Wait ! You Make water blocks for MB ? HOLY S<< You really do great work ! 

Make me one please ? P5Q pro turbo MB .


----------



## ZenEffect (Mar 23, 2010)

u still in poland?  i may purchase another one just for a template for this.  the peeps at the evga forums would go nuts over it for sure.


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 23, 2010)

How many hours did you put into that?

Looks amazing by the way, kudos!


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 23, 2010)

I made year ago simple fullcover nb.sb for p5k-e


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2010)

Man .... Me Want Me Want !!!


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 23, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man .... Me Want Me Want !!!



fnd 3-4byuers fo nb/sb block
and I can buy board and make measurments (board is cheap so I can invesment a little)


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 25, 2010)

p5k-e/p5k premium/p5k deluxe
nb/sb + mosfets SET


----------



## mmm995 (Apr 10, 2010)

metal-plexi version


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

do want

how much do they cost? and can you make them for any board?


----------



## mmm995 (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do want
> 
> how much do they cost? and can you make them for any board?



@request possible but depend of board non for all, but from picture I can say if possible or not

send me a PM for more info


----------



## mmm995 (Apr 11, 2010)

TWINS


----------



## Kreij (Apr 11, 2010)

Duniek, send a PM to one of the administrators to request a name change.

BTW ... nice work


----------



## mmm995 (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

Excellent job man. Kudos. If you ever need anything artistic let me know. We can trade services 

Off topic:
When I first read the title I thought for sure I was about to see goatsie.......again.


----------

